# Customized Vans



## oldman (Apr 12, 2015)

Does anyone own a customized van? We plan on driving across country again (third time) later in the summer, so I thought it may be nice to buy one of these for the trip and then I'd sell it next spring. Because of that, I am strongly considering buying one, but I need to learn more about them. I am looking for advice as to what to look for or stay away from. Anybody own one?


----------



## oldman (Apr 13, 2015)

I find it strange that no one on this forum has ever had one of these, so I guess that I will have to go it alone. I'm going to have to do a lot of research before putting out the dough they want for these coaches, as they are called.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 13, 2015)

Never had one, sorry.


----------

